# In what order should I train my pup?



## sspbass (Apr 17, 2007)

There's a lot of info on here regarding training methods. Is there any generally accepted order of skills that I should train my puppy in? Also, what is the best way to go about training them i.e. One thing at a time until they perfect it or do you introduce one until the kind of got it and then add another one or two to work on simultaneously? I imagine the case is different with every skill level of dog/owner, I'm just looking for some broad sweeping generalities.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you found a local puppy class? Those are the BEST!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this thread is current with good suggestions, and puppy class for sure!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/155861-training-sequence.html
I would start with the puppy class and by then you'll figure out what YOU want to do with pup. And what the pup may want to do is just as important. Usually most training clubs need a basic obedience class under the pups belt before advancing on.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

The order I used with my recent puppies:

1. Watch me/focus
2. Come
3. Sit
4. Lay down
5. Stand up
6. Shake or high 5 (I needed to throw something fun in there!!)
7. Leave it/take it
8. Drop it
9. Sit/stay
10. Down/stay 
11. Roll over (more fun!)
12. Heel (the bane of my Lab's existence, but both of my GSD pups are naturals at heeling)


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Teaching how to walk on a loose leash is really important!!!! It will save you lots of stress!!!!!! Believe me!!


----------

